# Exchange Doggie Links Anyone?



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

I have an online Dog Boutique and I am looking to exchange website links with people offering Dog services. If you would like to exchange, feel free to message me.


----------



## sallysqueak (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi, I offer doggie daycare in Nottingham... would this suit?


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

sallysqueak said:


> Hi, I offer doggie daycare in Nottingham... would this suit?


Yes perfect! I have sent you an email! Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## DOGPERSON (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi,

My sites are PR 4 and have many original articles on dogs that are of use to your visitors ... let me know if you are interested ..


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi there,

We offer 100's of exclusive pet ID tags. We are looking to exchange links with other doggie websites if you are interested.


----------



## Laura P N U (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi,

I offer a dog home boarding service and day care in London.....any good??


----------



## waller540 (May 12, 2011)

We are always open to discussion about partnerships and link exchanges over at Dog Walkers City, anyone that's interested in talking further just shoot me a message!


----------



## woofandwalk (Mar 12, 2012)

I'd be happy to link swap! (Dog walking/pet sitting service). I know how much my clients love to pamper their pooches!


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey, Thanks for all the interest! Please can you all email me your company details, web address etc and logo if you want that included on the link! And I will in return email you our details.
Look forward to hearing from you!


----------

